# Projecto de anemómetro autónomo OPENSOURCE SIGFOX



## Toby (1 Abr 2021 às 14:13)

Bom dia,

Participo (muito modestamente) num projecto de um anemómetro totalmente autónomo baseado num Davis 6410.
Totalmente independente de uma ligação WIFI/Internet ou de uma fonte de energia e em OPENSOURCE, portanto com livre difusão.












A transmissão é baseada em SigFox, rede de longo alcance com baixo consumo.
Em Portugal, temos uma cobertura relativamente boa do SigFox
Também existe Lora, mas não existe nenhum operador Lora em Portugal, pelo que é necessário um gateway ou uma abertura num LoraWan. Para mim, isto não é uma solução.
Foram montados alguns protótipos, alguns já se encontram em fase de teste.
A minha cópia está brevemente disponível, não vou instalá-la em casa, o objectivo é testá-la em condições extremas. As medidas serão visíveis: https://www.openwindmap.org/
Quando os testes forem concluídos, outros sítios serão visíveis https://www.spotair.mobi/, e outros em estudo
Assim, procuro um lugar sujeito a ventos muito fortes, li aqui discussões sobre Cascais, por exemplo @jonas_87 (? ).

*Para realizar este teste, são necessárias algumas condições :*
1/ Uma cobertura SigFox (ver o mapa de cobertura) https://www.sigfox.com/en/coverage
2/ Um lugar sujeito a ventos fortes e regulares
3/ Uma montagem correcta (sem fixação com cordas, fio, etc...)
4/ Uma pessoa com a possibilidade de se deslocar no local de instalação para intervir em caso de problema (reiniciar, para me devolver em caso de grandes avarias,?) É um protótipo

Eu financio o anemómetro, caixa, SigFox, ... Se a pessoa ou grupo de pessoas pudesse tomar conta do mastro e da sua montagem, seria bom.
Penso que este projecto tem muitas vantagens para o terreno particular de Portugal.

Espero que suscite interesse.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2021 às 15:42)

Toby disse:


> 1/ Uma cobertura SigFox (ver o mapa de cobertura) https://www.sigfox.com/en/coverage
> 2/ Um lugar sujeito a ventos fortes e regulares



Sem dúvida que Alcabideche e outros locais nas encostas Sul da Serra de Sintra são um dos melhores locais para teste.  @jonas_87


----------



## Toby (3 Abr 2021 às 19:48)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida que Alcabideche e outros locais nas encostas Sul da Serra de Sintra são um dos melhores locais para teste.  @jonas_87



Boa noite,

Sim, vamos ver se ele passa por cá. 
Mas eu tenho um prazo a cumprir, tenho de apresentar um local até segunda-feira. 
O iniciador do projecto mantém o controlo sobre o seu projecto. 
@Anticiclone Açores  tinha-me proposto uma instalação nas ilhas, mas a rede SigFox está em implantação. 
Depois de verificar a cobertura (até à data) é quase zero, existem apenas dois gateway The Things, mas com antenas interiores, pelo que será impossível pendurar um sinal.  

A tecnologia IOT (SigFox, Lora, The Things Network) é a solução em muitas configurações.
A nível amador, não está muito difundido, mas Barani desenvolveu o conceito para competir com as estações meteorológicas "clássicas 3G/4G".


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2021 às 16:54)

Boas @Toby

Muito interessante esse projecto,  cá como é sabido é vento até dizer chega, e sim ha uma área considerável com vento extremo.
Caso se avance com isso é preciso instalar muito bem pois o vendaval por cá não brinca...
Olha isso de escolher o local não é assim tão simples, teríamos de ter autorizações como é lógico. A meu ver a Cascais Ambiente seria uma boa aliada já que faz manutenção do Parque natural Sintra Cascais,  isto caso se queira instalar nas zonas mais extremas. A ser em zonas urbanas como Alcabideche é apresentar o projecto talvez à própria CM Cascais.
Vou falar com @criz0r que é  uma das pessoas com  noção da distribuição do vento por cá, fruto de várias medições feitas no ano passado.


----------



## Toby (4 Abr 2021 às 19:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas @Toby
> 
> Muito interessante esse projecto,  cá como é sabido é vento até dizer chega, e sim ha uma área considerável com vento extremo.
> Caso se avance com isso é preciso instalar muito bem pois o vendaval por cá não brinca...
> ...



Boa noite,

Obrigado pela vossa reacção, parece-me prematuro pedir autorização, permissão, ... nesta fase do projecto.
É um protótipo com os riscos envolvidos.
Terei 2 exemplares, para um tenho de encontrar um anemómetro Davis. 
Para esta primeira fase de teste (outras serão em França) a importância de um vento constante.  
Nesta fase do projecto, estava a pensar nas pessoas deste fórum (ou num dos seus conhecidos) para se encarregarem da instalação, ainda não estamos na fase de pesquisa do registo histórico dos ventos.
Estou a financiar os dois protótipos, mas o meu orçamento não é infinitamente expansível.  
Esta técnica tem grandes possibilidades, e espera por um desenvolvimento em Portugal.


----------



## Toby (9 Mai 2021 às 20:43)

Boa tarde,

Aqui está uma imagem do protótipo, sobre o mesmo será montado um anemómetro Davis.


----------



## Toby (12 Mai 2021 às 19:49)

Boa tarde,

A versão com energia solar está online.
Estou a testá-lo em casa durante alguns dias, não é preciso ter em conta os valores, está pendurado no meu terraço!
Pode vê-lo aqui: https://www.openwindmap.org/a919


----------



## Toby (14 Mai 2021 às 20:01)

Boa tarde,






API SigFox:










Exploração de dados (eu sou o autor) *EDIT: Eu não sou o autor  *Eu tinha mal traduzido


----------



## criz0r (18 Mai 2021 às 01:00)

Que bela engenhoca @Toby . Uma maravilha destas instalada nas Almoinhas Velhas (Sintra), a levar pancada de 100km/h quase todos os dias daria uns registos "fabulásticos" e iria surpreender muita gente.


----------



## Toby (18 Mai 2021 às 06:35)

criz0r disse:


> Que bela engenhoca @Toby . Uma maravilha destas instalada nas Almoinhas Velhas (Sintra), a levar pancada de 100km/h quase todos os dias daria uns registos "fabulásticos" e iria surpreender muita gente.



Bom dia,

Esse é o objectivo!  Como é autónomo, não necessita de Internet nem de alimentação eléctrica, pode ser colocado e deslocado sem quaisquer restrições importantes.
Tudo o que precisa é de um sinal SigFox:






Penso que isto é bom, excepto num ponto (alívio?)
Em casa, tenho um LQI de 1 e ele passa, quando foi colocado em função (ver foto de 12/05) eu tinha um LQI de 0 mas enviado sem preocupações.






Agora, seria necessário que as pessoas que vivem na zona encontrassem um lugar para a colocar. 
As pessoas de língua portuguesa passarão um tempo mais fácil do que eu. 
Peço como condição: uma colocação correcta (não montagem com cordas) e uma pessoa que a possa reiniciar e enviar-me de volta em caso de problemas.
Agora deixo a palavra aos interessados.


----------



## criz0r (21 Mai 2021 às 17:10)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Esse é o objectivo!  Como é autónomo, não necessita de Internet nem de alimentação eléctrica, pode ser colocado e deslocado sem quaisquer restrições importantes.
> Tudo o que precisa é de um sinal SigFox:
> ...



O membro @jonas_87 mora relativamente perto da zona que falei, o cerne da questão, prende-se com o facto de o local onde habitualmente recolhemos os registos, ser extremamente agressivo, estamos a falar em velocidades sustentadas de 80/90km/h com picos de rajadas possivelmente superiores a 120km/h durante horas a fio. Este fenómeno é pouco conhecido e infelizmente há quem oiça falar e o menospreze, até ao dia em que fizerem observações in situ.

Na eventualidade de se pensar em instalar este aparelho, teria de ser algo muito bem ponderado e uma montagem a roçar a perfeição, dado que este fenómeno não é brincadeira nenhuma.. eu que o diga que a ultima vez fui parar em cima de umas rochas..


----------



## Toby (21 Mai 2021 às 18:49)

criz0r disse:


> O membro @jonas_87 mora relativamente perto da zona que falei, o cerne da questão, prende-se com o facto de o local onde habitualmente recolhemos os registos, ser extremamente agressivo, estamos a falar em velocidades sustentadas de 80/90km/h com picos de rajadas possivelmente superiores a 120km/h durante horas a fio. Este fenómeno é pouco conhecido e infelizmente há quem oiça falar e o menospreze, até ao dia em que fizerem observações in situ.
> 
> Na eventualidade de se pensar em instalar este aparelho, teria de ser algo muito bem ponderado e uma montagem a roçar a perfeição, dado que este fenómeno não é brincadeira nenhuma.. eu que o diga que a ultima vez fui parar em cima de umas rochas..



Boa tarde @criz0r @jonas_87 

O primeiro passo é tentar encontrar alguém que o possa colocar durante alguns dias, mesmo que as medidas não sejam boas. Precisamos de assegurar uma ligação SigFox. 
Lembro-me de ver fotos da zona com casas, alguma pista para explorar?
Depois disso, será o passo para finalizar uma colocação sustentável com um reforço.






Tenho um segundo protótipo, mas preciso de encontrar um anemómetro. Pensei em utilizar um Sonic mas tenho dúvidas sobre o fornecimento de energia ao Sonic.

Para informação: Sigfox emite um sinal de 10 em 10 minutos.
Em cada sinal, há duas divisões de 5 minutos.
Cada divisão de 5 minutos tem quatro valores: um valor mínimo, um valor médio e um valor máximo após uma amostragem de 3 segundos e a direcção.


----------

